# عظـــات متنوعـــة للأســـرة المسيحيـــة...



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2010)

*عظات نيافة الانبا بولا*
​





* عظة وأسئلة الإجتماع العام الخميس 12 نوفمبر 2009* 
 * حياة الأيمان                                الخميس 23 أكتوبر 2008* 
 * يسوع والطفل**                              الجمعة 24 أكتوبر 2008* 
 * عظة القداس الإلهى       صباح                  الجمعة 24 أكتوبر 2008* 
 * نحن والعالم                                                الجمعة 24 أكتوبر 2008* 
 *              أذهب وأصطلح مع أخيك* 
 *              لماذا تزوجت* 
 *                  حوار حول الاسرة وموضوعات أخرى* 
 *  الأسس السليمة للحياة الزوجية*
 *  التوافق الزوجي*
 *  المحبة الزوجية*
 *  المحبة الاسرية*
 *  كيفية تنمية المحبه الاسرية*
 *  الحوار بين الزوجين*
 *  العلاقة بين الاباء والابناء*
 *  تكريس الوقت لجل الاخر*
 *  أعمال الخدمة*
 *  المسئولية من جهة الام*
 *  مضمون الرئاسة المسيحية في الاسرة*
 *الاسرة وعلاقتها بالاهل والاصدقاء*
 *كرازة امراة لشعب مرفوض*
 *الكنيسة والبدع المعاصرة*
 *طاعة الابناء*
 *التربية الدينية للابناء مسئولية  الاسرة  *
 *دورة الابناء تجاة الاباء والامهات*
 *الاخوة*
 *التطبيقات العملية للمسئولية الولدية*
 *اسباب برود المحبة الاسرة*


*منقوووووووول


*​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2010)

اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ابو تربو

مجهود جميل اوى 

وعظات حلوه جدااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للعظات الجميله

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ابو تربو
> 
> مجهود جميل اوى
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للعظات الجميله
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## الوسوفي الحزين (6 أغسطس 2010)

نقوم بالمشاركه مع بعض من اجل اسم المسيح منتدايا www.jesuswithyouth.com ساعدوني في تطويره


----------



## nahooda (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا أبو تربو على العظات المفيدة​


----------

